# First time fountain pen attempt question



## james1725 (Oct 29, 2016)

Could someone point me in the right direction of a fountain pen kit that would be fairly easy for a somewhat beginner?  I tried a Artisan signature kit awhile back (the one where you have to cut a notch) It didn't come out great because of the plastic tip holder.

I guess this is actually a second attempt if you count that one


----------



## mecompco (Oct 29, 2016)

I love the Atrax kit. The Jr. Gent is easy as well. Really, they are less work than making a Slimline, IMHO. 

Here's the Atrax: https://www.exoticblanks.com/Atrax-Fountain-Pen-Chrome.html

Here's the Jr. Gent: https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr-Gent-II-Rollerball-Non-Postable-Chrome.html

Many of the fountain pens take the same 10.5mm and 12.5mm drills and bushings. 

Regards,
Michael

PS No notching or other tricks needed.


----------



## magpens (Oct 29, 2016)

The fountain pen kit that I started with is the El Grande (bought from BearToothWoods). . Very straight forward kit. . Cost about $12


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 29, 2016)

My first fountain pen was the Olympian Elite II from PSI ... cost was only 12 dollars.  The price was attractive enough for me to give it a go without a whole lot of worry, as I was already making the Bolt Action Deer Hunter pen kits at 18 dollars apiece without a problem.


My one issue with these pens though, is that they ARE made with a lot of plastic parts, and many of the people around here see plastic and think it's cheaply made... the cap posts on the end of the pen through friction fit rather than threads, but looks to be thick enough to last at least 5 - 10 years ... I'll have to see just how long my Deer Antler pen lasts me.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 29, 2016)

A chrome Atrax is only $12.95. The only plastic piece is the threaded insert that presses into the cap. It makes a really nice looking FP, and they seem to sell well. If you want the cap to be able to post, it is another $4.00 or so for the threaded (metal) end cap. Depending upon the blank, I have sold these for up to $100.00.


----------



## Wingsnthings (Jan 12, 2017)

I started with PSI Classic Elite II. Female threaded insert in cap is plastic but it is smooth and stays tight in pocket.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jan 20, 2017)

My suggestions cost more, but not more than the Jr Gents II [which I endorse]. If you have a Woodcraft store nearby, go look at the Navigator kit in sterling silver plate. It's a but smaller and very nice looking. The stainless steel kits from Lazerlinez use the same drills and bushings as the Jr Gents II, and you don't have to worry about the plating wearing through.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 20, 2017)

The Baron/Navigator is also a good starter as is the Triton which is a bigger size. Name will depend on the source.

Would also depend on making it for yourself or as a sale/gift.


----------

